# A weapon?



## Anonymous (Jul 25, 2001)

Do any of you carry a weapon when backpacking or camping? If so, what do you carry? Why?


----------



## RJ (Jul 25, 2001)

I usually carry a 12-inch Marine knife when I hike or backpack. I use it for cutting food, cord, or anything else that needs cutting. I don't consider it a weapon as such, just a big knife. If, however, I come across a bear, or a group of ne'er-do-wells I feel a little more secure knowing I have the knife.


----------



## LyndyS (Jul 25, 2001)

If I had a knife and came across a group of n'eer do wells, I'm pretty sure I'd be the one getting hurt. On the other hand, doing nothing would make me feel bad about myself.


----------

